# Husband really into girls show, should I be worried?



## Degausser182 (Jun 17, 2014)

So my husband has really gotten into the show my little pony friendship is magic and even got our 5 year old son and 3 year old daughter into it. We are both 30 and he does work but not only does he watch the show he bought a few my little pony posters, t shirts for him and our kids and even bought tickets to drive to Baltimore to visit what is called "brony con". male and female fans of the show call themselves bronies. I don't know how to take this, an adult man, my husband watching and enjoying a show meant for girls! He even has our son watching it. My daughter is understandable but my husband and son watching a girls show and really getting into it? What do you all think?


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Does it interfere with your life at all? What are the draw backs? 

What is your sex life like? 

Have you asked him why he loves it so much?

There are a lot of people who are heavily into being Bronies. It's a form of escapism. However it may be that it's harming your relationship. It could be sexual, ( I suspect it might be) but it might not be. It's hard to say. 

I think you need to do some reading on the Bronies forums and then talk frankly with your husband about your concerns and how you feel.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I would add to those questions:

Obviously it bothers you. Why?

Do you fear he's gay?

Do you fear he has peodophile tendencies?

Do you fear a mental issue that causing him to escape into a childhood world?


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Howard Stern makes fun of this fetish in his radio show. Apparently lots of grown men are into this. It's impossible for me to fathom. I understand at these conventions they actually dress up as ponies. Of course most of them are 35, unemployed and still living in their parents basements.

Not for me but I suppose as long as it's not hurting anyone and it's wholesome fun for the kids what's the harm.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

OP, you lack optimism and positivity. 

rather than look at this as a "concern" or something to worry about. Look at it as something positive.

Your husband is doing WHATEVER it takes to make sure he is a big part of your children's lives. Even if it means watching little girls shows.

Sounds to me like a great husband, and you should be happy about it. Would you rather have him watch football all day, drink and hang out with friends and invest 0 time with his family?

Things can be SO much worse.

This reminds me of Barney, god, how much I hated that creature before my daughter was born and first year of her life. Within a year or 2, I LOVED Barney and watched it with my daughter on regular basis. You know why? Cause I knew she loved him, so it made me love it too......just to be there with her, didn't really matter what we were doing....we were together.

I still remember taking her to the Barney show and the look on her face when Barney came out.

It made me cry like a little baby, one of those priceless moments I will never forget as a father.

I'm tearing up just typing/thinking about it as I post this too!


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I can picture this leading to him asking the wife to wear a blue wig and a horse's tail to have sex? Fine if you're both into it...


----------



## Oatmeal (Mar 30, 2012)

Have you tried talking to him about it without attacking him?

There's a documentary on Netflix instant about Bronies called Bronies: The Extremely Unexpected Adult Fans of MLP. You could watch that to learn about it.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, that "Brony" thing is something I don't quite understand. 

I'm the first to tell you, just because you don't understand something doesn't make it wrong, or silly. It's all in the eye of the beholder.

But THIS one makes no sense to me, and never will.

Why adults (of either sex) are so heavily involved with toys and the accompanying TV show(s) that are designed for 2-10 year old girls, I have zero clue. Honestly, I find it rather creepy when an adult woman is into My Little Pony. It's super-extra creepy when it's an adult man.

My personal opinion as that some people just want to "belong" to something to make their lives whole in some way. The more obscure it is, the more they feel some sort of importance within this club. I feel the same way with people who adopt the emo culture, for example (or juggalos. Look it up if you don't know the term). They like the feeling of being different, but that there's also others out there dressing like them, listening to the same music, etc. It makes them feel like they belong to something, which makes them feel important in some measure. They can wink and nod to each other, because they don't fit in with "normal" society. And that's OKAY, really. They probably don't feel very important in real life.

BUT, this need to belong to something while also going outside social norms makes more sense when you're younger OR when you're (as mentioned above) single and living in mom's basement. Not when you have a wife and kids at home - where you should already have this feeling of belonging and inclusion and importance in your life.

Furthermore, I'd question his, and every other adult Brony's maturity levels. NOT because they play with toys, but because this desire to stand apart from everybody else is something that is best left to teenagers. We've all been there. Adults can stand apart from the masses in other ways. As teenagers, everybody is the same - they all go to school, they're all going through the same things. It's expected and normal that they have a desire to stand apart from all the other fishes in the sea at that age. The way to do that is to adopt a persona, based on the way you dress and the music you listen to, or the hobbies you have. You join whatever clique it is that appeals to you, and all of a sudden, you're not one of millions anymore. You're a jock, emo, rapper, metalhead, skater, stoner, geek, loner. Whatever it is, you're SOMETHING.

I vaguely remember what it was like to be a teenager, and you don't feel important. Standing out in some way gives you a sense of importance. You matter, at least to somebody. You fit in, with SOMEBODY. This generally goes away in adulthood, especially when you marry, have kids, have a career, etc. All of those things make you feel important in one way or another. You matter to SOMEBODY, whether it's your spouse, your kids, or your co-workers/boss.

It's normal for kids between, I'd say, 12 and 17 (plus or minus a year or two). Once you break away from the clone factory that is teenage-dom, you generate your persona in other ways and there's no longer a need to label yourself as this, that or the other thing, unless your emotional growth is stunted in some way.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I really enjoyed Desperate Housewives. Should my wife be worried?


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

I have never heard of Bronies before, or the fact that some adults are really into My Little Pony. New one for me!

I am curious though, why do you have an issue with your 5 year old boy watching "girl" shows? My 4 year old son loves Sophia the First, Doc McStuffins, Word Girl and others. I see nothing wrong with it. Children at this age are so innocent and don't really have boy vs. girl mentality yet. Enjoy it while lasts! Would you have a problem if your daughter wanted to watch "boy" shows?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

John Lee said:


> I really enjoyed Desperate Housewives. Should my wife be worried?


Do you wear Desparate Housewives t-shirts and go to DH conventions?

To OP - do you think your H is doing this BECAUSE of the kids - or is he truly a "Brony"?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Let's just be honest about it...we have hundreds of TV channels but there is CRAP on almost all of them. Compared to the alternative choices, a show about a cartoon pony isn't all that strange.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

nice777guy said:


> Do you wear Desparate Housewives t-shirts and go to DH conventions?
> 
> 
> 
> > There are Desperate Housewives conventions?! Where do I sign up?! :smthumbup:


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Get him some John Wayne and Clint Eastwood movies on DVD. If the poor guy was born after 1980, he may not know how men are supposed to act or what they are supposed to watch.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

This whole thread is so weird. And this Bronies thing?? What in the world. The first time I heard of it was on TAM in another thread and I nearly cried with laughter because I thought it was a joke....


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

ROFL BRONIES!!! I heard allll about this on Howard Stern 

Those guys are a little odd but it's not something I'd worry about especially if you have children and he's engaged in the activity with them.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

More serious answer: I think it depends on context. I actually liked My Little Pony until I was about 5 or 6 years old, which is the age at which boys started to reinforce the message of boyhood to each other. We weren't supposed to like that stuff anymore and we weren't supposed to play with girls anymore. 

Today I can't even fathom doing something like becoming a "brony", and it's more the childish aspect than the feminine aspect that bothers me. But people have all kinds of habits and proclivities. And kids also make you do strange things -- I belt out songs from Frozen and do ridiculous dances with my daughter for example.

If your worried he's gay, there's a much easier test than whether he's a brony or not: is he attracted to men, and is he primarily attracted to men and/or not very attracted to women?


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

This is a fairly decent write up on what it means to be a Brony and it's origins.
I should think that in the grand scheme of things that can be "different" about people, this would not rank too high.
My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic fandom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Unless it blossoms into pure obsession, in which case ANYTHING can be a bad thing.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Well you know what. There are going to be many men trying to get closer to their children who would do things embarrassing if it is blown out of proportion.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

DoF said:


> Your husband is doing WHATEVER it takes to make sure he is a big part of your children's lives. Even if it means watching little girls shows.


Yeah.....I don't think his interest is for the sake of the children.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmm, wasn't there a whole subculture obsessed with Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles? Complete with conventions and costumes and whatnot?

Magic ponies vs. magic turtles....pretty much the same thing to me!


----------



## Jung_admirer (Jun 26, 2013)

Degausser182 said:


> So my husband has really gotten into the show my little pony friendship is magic and even got our 5 year old son and 3 year old daughter into it. We are both 30 and he does work but not only does he watch the show he bought a few my little pony posters, t shirts for him and our kids and even bought tickets to drive to Baltimore to visit what is called "brony con". male and female fans of the show call themselves bronies. I don't know how to take this, an adult man, my husband watching and enjoying a show meant for girls! He even has our son watching it. My daughter is understandable but my husband and son watching a girls show and really getting into it? What do you all think?


I think your DH enjoys watching this show with his children. You appear to be projecting something on to your DH .... Do you fear being ridiculed for his interest in this show? This is about you. So what do you fear? That's what I would talk to your DH about, not the television show. Kindest Regards-


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Jung_admirer said:


> I think your DH enjoys watching this show with his children. You appear to be projecting something on to your DH .... Do you fear being ridiculed for his interest in this show? This is about you. So what do you fear? That's what I would talk to your DH about, not the television show. Kindest Regards-


If he is actually proclaiming himself as a Brony then he is watching the show purely for himself.
Be brought the kids into it because it has some pretty solid life lessons and to make it less weird.


----------



## Degausser182 (Jun 17, 2014)

committed4ever said:


> I would add to those questions:
> 
> Obviously it bothers you. Why?
> 
> ...


It bothers me because makes me feel I am married to a little kid rather than a grown man. I am not worried he's gay at all, and we do have frequent sex although lately I just haven't felt like having sex with him in large part due to this. 

He does work hard and still helps around the house and such, it's just that I feel embarrassed. He is not afraid to tell people he's a "brony" at all and wears my little pony t shirts and even has a mlp decal on his car. He has asked me to try watching it with him but I refuse. His arguments are that "it's a double standard that girls can like guy things but guys can't like girl things" and he said "as a woman you should not be bothered by this, by saying it's wrong for a man to like this you are saying that things considered masculine are by default superior to things considered feminine". 

He already has tickets to go to baltimore convention in august and said he'd buy a ticket for me but I said no way. He also plans to "dress up" as one of the pony's from the show his favorite being a pony called Rarity. He's also getting some costumes for the kids.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Degausser182 said:


> It bothers me because makes me feel I am married to a little kid rather than a grown man. I am not worried he's gay at all, and we do have frequent sex although lately I just haven't felt like having sex with him in large part due to this.


I'm not surprised at all that your attraction to him has taken a hit. This whole thing is too weird for words. Yes, I get down on the floor and play with my daughters, but I'm not going to "BarbieCon" any time soon.

Any other quirky stuff going on, or is this the only instance?


----------



## BaxJanson (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm a brony. 

Why? A couple of reasons.

First, the show is excellently written. Complex, nuanced characters? Check. Good, virtuous, uplifting messages? Check. Complex problems presented in ways even children can understand? Check. Musical numbers written and performed by quality musicians? Check.

Second, the fans. The online community of "Bronies" are dedicated to helping others, being accepting of differences, and super-supportive. They use the platform of the show as a launching-off point for a fan-made mythos almost as rich as Star Wars'. They've also used their connection to inspire people to do real good in the world - they've reached out and helped people pay hospital bills, pay rent, and more - and the only connection they have with each other is the enjoyment of this "little girls' show."

Third, the fanservice. The producers of the show, rather than a standard corporate response have embraced the fandom, and the interaction has created many moments of awesome. Inside jokes, celebrity appearances, even taking whole swaths of fan-created content and including it in the canon of the show. 

Fourth? It's lighthearted fun. Why is that a problem?

I'd really advise you to watch a few episodes before passing judgment. Might not be your cup of tea, might be something fun you really enjoy with the rest of your family. What's the worst that happens - you lose an hour or two of your time? Even if you don't, it sounds like your husband is a good provider and a willing helpmate. Why begrudge him a bit of fun and community, simply because it embarrasses you? A man who embraces the concepts of Honesty, Loyalty, Kindness, Generosity, Laughter, and Friendship is a Good man.

Just my two cents.

BTW, your husband has excellent taste - Rarity is clearly the best pony.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Bronies are the scourge of the earth. It is not cool. It is not "hip". It is NOT the newest internet sensation. It is borderline pedophiles getting their fix watching female gendered cartoon ponies on TV. 

Gross.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Omego said:


> This whole thread is so weird. And this Bronies thing?? What in the world. The first time I heard of it was on TAM in another thread and I nearly cried with laughter because I thought it was a joke....


It gets way weirder than that. There is a a whole genre of my little pony porn out there that I suppose must be related to whole whole furry thing. I don't get any of it myself.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

There is a Sunday night cartoon that did a spoof of this..."Bob's Burgers". You have to watch it. It is exactly why this can be creepy. 

I can't blame you for losing your attraction to him. It kinda seems like one of those things you'd have to know about a person up front. You're either "in" with that kind of stuff or you're out. 

I don't have anything against Bronies (the convention is something I pass by on my way to work...never a dull moment)...but if my H suddenly started doing it, sorry not my thing.


----------



## Degausser182 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I found a youtube video of some of the things so called bronies talk about and it sent shivers down my spine. There is actually a thing called "clopping" where grown men MASTURBATE to all things my little pony; something quite a few of the guys admitted to. DISGUSTING!! I don't knowq if my husband is into that but considering we haven't had sex for going on 3 weeks it's possible. My son told me he wants a my little pony backpack and stuffed toys but I said no., I am so heartbroken over it all!


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't know. I'm no psychologist but a grown man who masturbates to something intended for young children concerns me.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

When I was a kid, age 7/8/9 I was strongly attached to GI Joe and Transformers, both the animated cartoons as well as the action figures.

To this day I still get super excited when a new GI Joe movie comes out, and a part of me would really like to make a wicked Transformer costume and take it to a cosplay convention (even if its far down on my bucket list).

I also remember that many of my friends, boys not just girls, were really into My Little Pony, Teddy Ruxpin, care bears etc. So I am not surprised that there are grown men that still have such attachments to these childhood memories - ideas that were from a time when their development was transformative, they felt secure and safe and was probably the last time in their life that they were actively encouraged to explore their imagination. Ever since then they've been expected to conform to the rules of society, had more and more responsibilities gradually piled on them, and expected to simply drop childish ideas out of their mind in order to deal with more mature problems.


----------



## WillinTampa (Jun 18, 2014)

Degausser182 said:


> So my husband has really gotten into the show my little pony friendship is magic and even got our 5 year old son and 3 year old daughter into it. We are both 30 and he does work but not only does he watch the show he bought a few my little pony posters, t shirts for him and our kids and even bought tickets to drive to Baltimore to visit what is called "brony con". male and female fans of the show call themselves bronies. I don't know how to take this, an adult man, my husband watching and enjoying a show meant for girls! He even has our son watching it. My daughter is understandable but my husband and son watching a girls show and really getting into it? What do you all think?


I would advise him not to talk about it -- especially at work.

There's a major creep-out factor to the whole Bronie thing. 

I'm a pretty open minded guy and I'm creeped out by it.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Degausser182 said:


> Thanks everyone. I found a youtube video of some of the things so called bronies talk about and it sent shivers down my spine. There is actually a thing called "clopping" where grown men MASTURBATE to all things my little pony; something quite a few of the guys admitted to. DISGUSTING!! I don't knowq if my husband is into that but considering we haven't had sex for going on 3 weeks it's possible. My son told me he wants a my little pony backpack and stuffed toys but I said no., I am so heartbroken over it all!


I'm glad you found this out on your own.

THIS is why so many people are creeped out by it.

Sounds like counseling is in order. 
And I'd nip this in the bud if I were you.
Son just wants to be like Daddy - SON's interest in "girl" shows isn't the concern.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Sounds better than 90% of the reality based tv out there to me. But I'm not a cable fan to begin with. If it wasn't for the NFL and ESPN I wouldn't even have cable lol


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd humiliate him, truthfully. It's a stupid, hipster fad that makes him both unattractive and superficial. I'd just tell him, "I find this whole thing ridiculous. No woman wants to have sex with a juvenile hipster idiot. I married a man and I expect you to act like one."


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I think the brony business is an "emperor wear no clothes" situation where someone started a landslide movement of dudes watching a young girls' show...and more dudes felt like they were missing out unless they drank the Kool-Aid themselves. Sure, it can be harmless, at it is a funny, uplifting program where dads discovered they enjoyed watching it with their kids...but I also think it stems from the fandom/cosplay/internet culture where obscure things spread into wild popularity...and this has just the right amount of shock value to stir up attention. Overall, I think it is based from the fact that*people want a community and be accepted from likeminded folks.*

I'm a little creeped out by it honestly. A hotel I worked for hosts an annual sci-fi convention and I was WEIRDED out after witnessing a large, scuzzy grown man having a conversation with a 8 year old or so girl about their favorite pony. Let's just say I made sure that the kid had her parent nearby before I moved on.

For the OP, that would be my major concern...is his fandom just that...or is it some kind of subversive pedophilia...for which I wonder if some are drawn to it for that reason. I don't how you feel about this, but I would consider installing some internet tracking software to monitor computer history...if this is something you have been wondering about...just to get it out of the way.

On the other end, this matter may be something that you will never be comfortable with and even be embarrassed by it. Hell, I know my wife would be embarrassed...and I think it is okay to admit that it turns you off, lowers your respect, and you will never warm up to it. It is okay to feel that way...just as it in his right to choose to be a hardcore Brony...but I think it is well worth the effort to not to to bury your feelings and do your best to communicate with him...decide what is benign and what is wearing your love down.


----------



## BaxJanson (Apr 4, 2013)

“When I became a man I put away childish things, including the fear of childishness and the desire to be very grown up.” - C.S. Lewis

OP, I'm afraid I must admit that I pity your husband. He found something which he admitted to his wife brought him joy and formed a bridge between him and his children. Rather than seek to understand why it brings him joy - or even simply to accept that you cannot (indeed, will not) understand - you instead turn to the wisdom of complete strangers who are quick to validate your judgmental attitude. You would apparently rather side with those who would paint your husband black - a deviant, a pedophile, a threat to your children - than communicate with the man you married.

I frankly wonder what else he has shared with you over the years which you responded with horror and shaming. Indeed, so great is the shame you place upon him for having an opinion about a tv show that you are willing to abdicate your place in the marital bed over it.

Yes, there's pony porn. I don't advocate clopping - it's weird and perverse. But you must be brand-new to the internet if this is your first encounter with Rule 34. I can only speak for myself, but I know that the day my wife trusted a random youtube video over my own word, I would start rethinking a great many things. Hopefully your husband is more patient and devoted than I.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

intheory said:


> The brony thing seems fairly innocent. A few years back, I though the Teletubbies were hilarious. No, I didn't attend any conventions or anything like that.
> 
> What bothers me is toddler "Beauty pageants". And the fact that dad goes along with it. And there are men who like to be on the judging panel.
> 
> ...


I have two young daughters that watch my little pony. I've watched it with them as an involved father.

I am telling you this is NOT innocent or harmless. These guys have dark dark things in their heart.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

BaxJanson said:


> OP, I'm afraid I must admit that I pity your husband. He found something which he admitted to his wife brought him joy and formed a bridge between him and his children. Rather than seek to understand why it brings him joy - or even simply to accept that you cannot (indeed, will not) understand - you instead turn to the wisdom of complete strangers who are quick to validate your judgmental attitude. You would apparently rather side with those who would paint your husband black - a deviant, a pedophile, a threat to your children - than communicate with the man you married.


Although, I do see your point into not jumping to wild, worst-case conclusions/judgements over a adult male watching My Little Pony, as OP's husband probably is not "clopping" or whatever....still, just as much husband ought to have a right to watch the show, his wife has the right to despise him for it.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

BaxJanson said:


> OP, I'm afraid I must admit that I pity your husband. He found something which he admitted to his wife brought him joy and formed a bridge between him and his children. Rather than seek to understand why it brings him joy - or even simply to accept that you cannot (indeed, will not) understand - you instead turn to the wisdom of complete strangers who are quick to validate your judgmental attitude. You would apparently rather side with those who would paint your husband black - a deviant, a pedophile, a threat to your children - than communicate with the man you married.


*I agree, nobody should be jumping to any conclusions here, especially concerning pedophilia, etc. I would imagine that one is a pedophile first, and could theoretically use this outlet to surround him/herself with a younger demographic under the guise of "it's okay, I'm a brony". That does not mean that one can't simply enjoy this show for what it is. It certainly does not mean all bronies are into little kids.

HOWEVER, it is a show originally intended for young children - never mind girls. YOUNG children - pre-teens and under.

While there is certainly nothing wrong with actually enjoying these shows as an adult, especially while watching with your children, there is most definitely something wrong with bringing it to the point of obsession.

There is also theoretically nothing wrong with going against social norms, however the unwritten rule that most of us abide by is that if it's for children, then it stays for children. Things like Star Wars are not of the same ilk - they appeal, and are designed to appeal, to people of all ages. They are "kid friendly". My Little Pony is not "kid friendly". It is FOR kids. Period.

A cartoon show about ponies has a target demographic of 3 to 10 year old girls - no matter how well it's written. Adults can enjoy it, with their children. At home. If the children want to go to a convention, bring them*



BaxJanson said:


> I frankly wonder what else he has shared with you over the years which you responded with horror and shaming. Indeed, so great is the shame you place upon him for having an opinion about a tv show that you are willing to abdicate your place in the marital bed over it.


*
This is not as uncommon as you seem to think. I imagine she'd react the same way if he declared that he liked to be pegged by women, or he enjoyed wearing French maid outfits, or flogged, or got off on putting his junk in a vice. It's out of her comfort zone, and she's allowed to be put off by it.

In this case, it's unfortunate that it's such an emasculating thing for him to be doing. I don't care who you are, how you were raised, how open you are, emasculating behavior by a man generally isn't something that women are attracted to. One does not have to be a caveman or insensitive, but you shouldn't go so far in the other direction, either.

This is less about My Little Pony than all of us think it is and is more (much more) about losing his masculinity in the presence of his wife. That is the issue. There is no point in defending this culture, it could go on for years and both sides will make valid points. But the fact remains that he wants to dress up as a cartoon pony of which the target demographic is (very) young girls. He'd appear more manly wearing a grass skirt and coconut shell bra.*


----------



## BaxJanson (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree that she's free to be put off by it. But to refuse to talk with him about it, to refuse him sex -and then to to say that she wouldn't be surprised if he were "clopping", because they haven't had sex in three weeks - to go to strangers to find out what's "wrong" with him; presupposing that there is, in fact, something wrong with him... Those are passive aggressive, distrustful, and manipulative tactics to express her discomfort. I know that I would respond to such tactics in a very negative manner, no matter the cause of the discomfort.

And the TV show is not merely for kids - one episode had an appearance of the Big Lebowski in a bowling alley, the Doctor and Rose have appeared several times (and in the Doctor's case, in several incarnations). Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Batman, Kratos, Terminator 2, Bioshock, Funny Girl, Slenderman, Patton, Jaws, Risky Business, Saved by the Bell, and Star Wars have all been lampooned and/or referenced. Kids may be the primary demographic, but they are not the only one.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I might have a narrow view on this, given my own experiences. 

My dad shared some of my childhood interests - remember Care Bears? Strawberry Shortcake? Raggedy Ann and Andy? We used to play pretend together, he'd hold my plushy toys when I didn't want them to be alone. He'd tell people in public about them or talk to them like they were real, crack jokes with them. People always laughed and were genuinely amused, some people thought it was weird. We'd dress up together for Halloween and really role play. Some of my best memories are of him encouraging my imagination. 

I always loved MLP (1st generation) and I used to make up stories about them and read them to Dad at bedtime. 

Know how many dads at the time would ever entertain childhood stuff like that and actively participate? Almost none. I thought it was awesome that my dad did and still to this day am glad he validated my childhood interests by making them his own, too. I'm also glad that he did what he did, even if it wasn't considered "manly" by some. I've never had issues with insecurity about the things I like or love, because I don't pick and choose what I do because of what others think of it. 

I think that if the husband is still fulfilling other manly, marriage duties, op should try to understand the situation a bit more. If it is an unhealthy obsession, then it would be at the detriment of everything else, and then I'd be concerned. 

Communicating concerns about the less tasteful aspects of the fanbase and having an open dialogue would do wonders for clearing the air. My feeling is that when concerns fester, but aren't raised, they become like mushrooms in the dark, fed poop.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Re: Husband really into girls show, should I be worried?*



FormerSelf said:


> ....still, just as much husband ought to have a right to watch the show, his wife has the right to despise him for it.


That's fine, I agree, but they both need to have a discussion about it, so they can come to their own conclusions.


----------



## Bitteratwomen (Jun 21, 2014)

It's a sad world when people can't even watch a show without be judged for it. Especially from your spouse. One would think there would be an attempt to understand their partners likes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## m0nk (Mar 14, 2014)

Degausser182 said:


> So my husband has really gotten into the show my little pony friendship is magic and even got our 5 year old son and 3 year old daughter into it. We are both 30 and he does work but not only does he watch the show he bought a few my little pony posters, t shirts for him and our kids and even bought tickets to drive to Baltimore to visit what is called "brony con". male and female fans of the show call themselves bronies. I don't know how to take this, an adult man, my husband watching and enjoying a show meant for girls! He even has our son watching it. My daughter is understandable but my husband and son watching a girls show and really getting into it? What do you all think?


He's a Brony, that's all. Let him enjoy AppleJack et all with your little ones...do you think they care if daddy is watching a girls show? Will they remember more that this action was awkward, or will they remember more that daddy knows all the words to the theme song? Let them enjoy their time. You should sit down too and watch with them  Just a suggestion from a passerby


----------



## m0nk (Mar 14, 2014)

John Lee said:


> I really enjoyed Desperate Housewives. Should my wife be worried?


Well played, sir. Well played.


----------

